

A gallery of interesting IPython Notebooks - houshuang
https://github.com/ipython/ipython/wiki/A-gallery-of-interesting-IPython-Notebooks

======
grdvnl
IPython Notebook is an amazing tool. I used it a lot while presenting examples
during my GSoC project. It was easy to clearly present the features I was
adding to the library as the project progressed. I also used it regularly as
an REPL, though I would prefer lot more keyboard shortcuts be made available.

Some examples: [http://rhoforsympy.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/week-8-trace-
imp...](http://rhoforsympy.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/week-8-trace-
implementation-contd-and-more-density-ops/)

~~~
rammark
If you're an Emacs user, you may want to give Emacs IPython Notebook [1] a
try. I suspect that it would solve the keyboard shortcuts issue.

[1] <http://tkf.github.com/emacs-ipython-notebook/>

~~~
fperez_org
Note that we also intend to at least expose Emacs/vim keybindings for the text
area as soon as possible. It's not hard as codemirror has most of the bits we
need, we just haven't had the time for it.

------
jsbloom1
I really like Henrik Brink's "advanced IPython notebook" Ipython notebook:

[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/urls/github.com/profjsb/python-b...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/urls/github.com/profjsb/python-
bootcamp/raw/master/Lectures/13_AdvancedIPython/Advanced%2520IPython%2520Notebook.ipynb)

Some quick demos of R, Octave, etc. integration. And parallelization.

~~~
jsbloom1
And associated broadcast of that lecture:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg35Paxy-Gw>

------
gabipurcaru
This smells like lots of hours wasted in the near future; I always wanted to
get my feet wet with statistics, probabilities, etc. and it seems there's some
nice content here.

~~~
unimpressive
>This smells like lots of hours wasted in the near future;

I'm not sure "wasted" is the right term.

------
mvzink
Wow, I had no idea about IPython Notebooks. Gonna have to proselytize to my
friends using MATLAB, Stata, R, etc.

